# Capture NX 2



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been using Nikon's View NX 2, and become quite comfortable editing with it. I'm about ready to move up to the next level. So I downloaded the 30 trial of Adobe's Elements 10, and I did struggle with it at times, never getting that comfortable with it. I'm sure with enough time and effort, I'll get over the hump.   But I'm wondering that since I'm so comfortable with View NX 2 if I would be better off going with Catpure NX 2 instead. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been using Capture NX2 for the past couple of years and really, really like it.  Once you become accustomed to it you can do a lot with it.

Unlike View NX2 most, but not all, edits are non-destructive.  Edits are done using "Adjustments", and each "Adjustment" is added to an edit list.  If you don't like the result just turn it off or remove it.  Shooting RAW with Nikon gear will really get the best out of it since there are a number of corrections that can only be done to RAW files such as lens correction.  Some tools such as white balance can also be done to RAW files just by changing from Daylight to Tungsten, for example.

I bought a book entitled "Nikon Capture NX2" by Mike Hagen (ISBN: 978-0-470-40926-8) that really helped me a lot.  Step by step he covered virtually everything NX2 can do and did so in an easily understood manner.  I highly recommend it.

Let me know if you have specific questions.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I've been using Capture NX2 for the past couple of years and really, really like it.  Once you become accustomed to it you can do a lot with it.
> 
> Unlike View NX2 most, but not all, edits are non-destructive.  Edits are done using "Adjustments", and each "Adjustment" is added to an edit list.  If you don't like the result just turn it off or remove it.  Shooting RAW with Nikon gear will really get the best out of it since there are a number of corrections that can only be done to RAW files such as lens correction.  Some tools such as white balance can also be done to RAW files just by changing from Daylight to Tungsten, for example.
> 
> ...



Thanks Craig. I certainly. I certainly will. Will be making the move within the next few days.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention, although you probably already know, you can download a 60-day trial of Capture NX2 from Nikon's web site.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Forgot to mention, although you probably already know, you can download a 60-day trial of Capture NX2 from Nikon's web site.



Funny you should mention that. I just did that a little while ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2012)

FYI:  You can edit ANY jpeg or tiff in C-NX2, and save it as a NEF.  That will not make it a raw file, but it will save the image in the same non-destructive manner as raw files.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> FYI:  You can edit ANY jpeg or tiff in C-NX2, and save it as a NEF.  That will not make it a raw file, but it will save the image in the same non-destructive manner as raw files.


Correct.  I may have given the wrong impression in my original post, but that is exactly correct.  However, not being a RAW file you will not be able to use any of the "Camera Settings" options on it (they are similar to the in-camera settings that allow adjustment of white balance, picture control, Active-D Lighting, etc.)


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

Been using Capture NX 2.3 for a few weeks now, and I'm starting to get very comfortable with it. Basic Work Flow makes sense, and there are more then enough special features such as Color Points to make this a solid eiditing program.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 23, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Been using Capture NX 2.3 for a few weeks now, and I'm starting to get very comfortable with it. Basic Work Flow makes sense, and there are more then enough special features such as Color Points to make this a solid eiditing program.


I agree.  Once one becomes accustomed to what it can do and how to do it the software is capable of doing a lot in a very short amount of time.  In my opinion it's one of the more under-appreciated editors around.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Scott, how right you are. And I've just scratched the surface. Found a few videos at Moose Peterson's site that are really helpfu. Of course YouTube has dozens of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2012)

Get Mike Hagen's _After the Shoot_.  It is to C-NX2 what Bryan Peterson's _Understanding Exposure_ is to noobs.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks 480Sparky. Checking it out right now.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Thanks 480Sparky. Checking it out right now.



You will not be disappointed.  Well worth the lunch money.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 23, 2012)

Will be checking Barnes &  Noble on the way to work tonight. If they have it great. If they don't, then I'll order it from Amazon when I get home Saturday morning after grabbing a few hours sleep. Thanks again.


----------



## bs0604 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am not familiari with c-nx2.  I use a nikon camera with postprocessing using Photomatix, photoshop and NikEffexor plug in.  Does nx2 software do different things or the same as what I already am using?  Is there an advantage to my getting/using nx2?


----------



## vindex1963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Been using it for years. Love it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I am not familiari with c-nx2.  I use a nikon camera with postprocessing using Photomatix, photoshop and NikEffexor plug in.  Does nx2 software do different things or the same as what I already am using?  Is there an advantage to my getting/using nx2?



It's designed for Nikon proprietary .NEF files.  It can, however, edit any .JPEG and .TIF file.

It's not made for graphics like PhotoShop is capable of... it's geared more towards post-processing _photographs_ instead.  You can't creates lines, gradients, etc.  C-NX2 doesn't do Layers, either.  But you don't need to with it's U-Point feature.  You can search YouTube for all sorts of tutorials.  I prefer C-NX2 because it does what I want to do in my post processing so I don't need to spend 4-8 times as much for PhotoShop, LightRoom, and all those others.

BTW, here's one lesser-known feature of C-NX2:  No matter how much you edit your RAW images, your original file is just one click away.  This may be true for the PhotoShop family, but it's a feature I don't think I've ever seen mentioned here on the forum, at least since I joined.






Not only are your editing steps reversible/changeable, but you can also save multiple iterations of the same original image.  What this means is I can save multiple edits using the original filename.

For instance, let's say I have a photo I have titled "Red 57 Chevy at Car Show".  I can load the image into C-NX2, and play with the curves, saturation, contrast, etc. and Save the file.  But before I save it, I can create another _Version_ of the original I will call "Original Edit".  I can now save the file under the original filename, "Red 57 Chevy at Car Show".  Both versions will then be saved.

Now let's say two months later, I need a black & white version.  I load the "Red 57 Chevy at Car Show" file into C-NX2, and create another _Version_.  I do my conversion, and simple Save the file.  now all three edits are saved under the "Red 57 Chevy at Car Show" filename.

Next year, I need a vintage-era color edit.  I load the same, old file in, and create yet another _Version._ I do my edit, calling it "Vintage Era Color" (remember, this is a Version created within C-NX-2, not a new file!), perform my edit, and I just need to Save the file. No "Save As...." for each edit. Just "Save".  All my Versions are available at any time in the future.  I can add more Versions, or delete any of them.

Another feature of C-NX2:  It has a 1-click option to correct the fisheye distortion of Nikon's 10.5mm DX-format fisheye.

Original capture:







Full frame correction:






Or, I can correct the entire original data:






... and crop out the missing-data areas.....






Sadly, Nikon doesn't have this feature for the FX 16mm, or any third-party fisheye lens.

One more feature of C-NX2:  I can edit any .JPEG of .TIF, and you can save it as a .NEF file.  It does not convert it to a true Nikon .NEF file, but it saves your editng steps seperately.  So just like in the video above, you can return and re-edit from your original file, as well as create multiple Versions.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

bs0604 said:


> I am not familiari with c-nx2.  I use a nikon camera with postprocessing using Photomatix, photoshop and NikEffexor plug in.  Does nx2 software do different things or the same as what I already am using?  Is there an advantage to my getting/using nx2?



Nikon gives free with all it's cameras a simplified editing program called Nikon View NX2, which is pretty good with RAW files. So if you bought your Nikon new, you should have gotten the CD with it. 

Nikon Capture NX 2 is a stand alone full picture editing program. Works great, and one of it's main features is Color Points. I'm finding it so much more to my liking then Elements 10 of which I had the demo for a month. Stop by the Nikon home page and do a search for Capture NX 2. They have several intro videos that will explain the program much better then I can.


----------



## vindex1963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Capture is the only editor that will use your in camera settings if you shoot in RAW. 
Huge plus in my book.


----------

